# emergency shutoff - heating appliance.



## Marshal Chris (Dec 3, 2010)

I see throughout the codes the discussion of having an emergency shutdown for a furnace/burner, but is there a requirement for the location?

A complaint has come in to our office that a ceiling suspended gas fired heater has an emergency shut off on the unit but not on gound level.  I can't find where this would be a violation.  Any info would be great.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 3, 2010)

Section 409 in the 2006 IFGC gives the guidelines on these type appliances. It does not require a

"ready access" to the shutoff valves, but rather ordinary access for service/maintenance.

In your scenario, couldn't access to the main gas meter shut-off valve be your emergency shutoff?

Section 409.5 places a 6 ft. limitation maximum ( away from the appliance ). Installing a grade

level secondary shutoff valve would be redundant, but good common sense.

FWIW, I have wondered a long time, why there isn't "ready access" to a shut-off valve to

most home cooking appliances, instead of being installed behind them.   The same for

Commercial cooking appliances as well!   It just seems like good sense to have an appliance

fuel shut-off valve located in the same area as the appliance itself, but NOT behind them.

.


----------



## fireguy (Dec 5, 2010)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Section 409 in the 2006 IFGC gives the guidelines on these type appliances. It does not require a"ready access" to the shutoff valves, but rather ordinary access for service/maintenance.
> 
> FWIW, I have wondered a long time, why there isn't "ready access" to a shut-off valve to
> 
> ...


There was a local propane provider who ran the gas piping vertically, then used tees to branch to the individual commercial cooking appliances.  That made appliance service much faster and safer.  I think Portland OR has that as a local requirement for commercial cooking gas piping.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm speaking of a "emergency" switch like you have for your boiler/furnace.

Sorry I didn't elaborate on that earlier.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 6, 2010)

Marshall Chris,

I read the comment about the "emergency shutoff" in your initial posting. Unless the manufacturer of

the appliance requires one, it is not listed in the IMC or the IFGC.

NFPA 400, Section 21.3.3.1.11 states that "Accessible manual valves or automatic remotely activated

fail safe emergency shut off valves shall be provided and clearly marked." If your current application

has a compliant type valve installed within 6 ft. of the appliance ( or as the manufacturer requires ),

then the installation is compliant.

.


----------

